# Sony A 37 Camera



## Fishmaster (Dec 8, 2012)

On the A37 camera I see it advertised as an SLT-A37K and also as a SLT-A37M. What is the differance between the two?  I can not find what the K&M after the A37 stand for.    Thank you


----------



## CP1 (Dec 9, 2012)

AS far as I know the K stands for kit (18-55 kit lens) and M gets you the 18-135 lens (better IMO)


----------

